

Awesome Up-And-Coming Website - renownedmedia
http://localhost

======
renownedmedia
Keep up the good work, whoever it is building this project. It is amazing. I
know it isn't yet complete, but if you keep hacking away, one day it will be
the next big thing.

------
amccloud
I heard <http://127.0.0.1> is gonna be pretty awesome too.

------
1point2
That was pretty funny - my local home page is great - it got my up vote.

------
Jacked
Hah, nice. My first thought was: what's the big deal? Someone installed Pow,
though I wouldn't expose my dev machine to the public like that. Oh, wait....

------
danoprey
Very clever, thanks for the encouragement.

------
lateralus
I literally laughed out loud... ty

------
kecebongsoft
not sure if wrong link or it's indeed an unreleased next big thing.

~~~
cleverjake
its a joke mate. the next big thing is your own project.

------
pan69
It works!

